# Berrian Co.



## Buckerama (Oct 24, 2005)

Armidillo hunting club,

We have seen deer everywhere i dont know what stirred them up but i seen 2 does and a 4 point last saturday morning then that evening 4 does but wasint able to get a shot on none of them. all total there were 9 deer shot opening  weekend of gun season including 2 nice 8 pointers one sure mounter and one questionable one maybe this up coming weekend will be even better due to the cold weather.

Good luck to all the rest of you.    

Ay body else had any luck?


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 25, 2005)

*Opening Weeekend Luck*

My 3-sons each killed a buck this past weekend. 3-point, 4-point, and a 6-point. They let walk several does and herds of turkeys. All three bucks were 1-1/2 years old. Now that they have one under their belts each, they will hold-out for a trophy buck the rest of the season.  

Peanuts in the fields just got dug, so I expect a good weekend.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to mention my farm borders Berrian and Lowndes Counties.


----------

